# JS Preservation Ale - Harvesting yeast



## Bruer (12/6/18)

I'm into my historical beers. James Squire recently brewed a beer with yeast salvaged from a beer on a 220 yo shipwreck. 

https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...verseas-passenger-terminal?ocid=Social-9NewsS

What are the chances that there will be any yeast left in suspension? Do JS filter and centrifuge? What are my chances if I took a pint and added it to a starter wort?


----------



## 5150 (12/6/18)

Bruer said:


> I'm into my historical beers. James Squire recently brewed a beer with yeast salvaged from a beer on a 220 yo shipwreck.
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/2...verseas-passenger-terminal?ocid=Social-9NewsS
> 
> What are the chances that there will be any yeast left in suspension? Do JS filter and centrifuge? What are my chances if I took a pint and added it to a starter wort?


Hey Bruer, it's filtered and pasteurised. No chance of finding any live yeasties.


----------



## Bruer (12/6/18)

Damn. That sucks.


----------

